# NEW CANFORGEN - TPT ASST RES FORCE PERS ON CL A AND B RES SVC



## Aerobicrunner (16 Nov 2007)

CANFORGEN 168/07 CMP 073/07 161601Z NOV 07

TRANSPORTATION ASSISTANCE FOR RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL ON CLASS A AND B RESERVE SERVICE


REFS: A. DCBA 3-4 02/03 251611Z MAR 03 (located further below)
B. CDS DECISION LETTER 27 JUN 05 
C. CBI 209.045 (loated further below)



*REF A IS RESCINDED EFFECTIVE 25 MAR 03 IAW DIRECTION GIVEN AT REF B * 


ALL CLASS A AND B RES F PERSONNEL WHO ARE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE TRANSPORATION ASSISTANCE IAW REF C WILL CONTINUE TO BE ENTITLED TO THE BENEFIT UNTIL A NEW POLICY IS PROMULGATED. RETROACTIVE CLAIMS MAY BE SUBMITTED FOR EMPLOYMENT PDS WHERE RECEIPT OF THE BENEFIT WAS RESTRICTED BY REF A 


QUESTIONS CONCERNING THIS MSG MAY BE DIRECTED TO DCBA 3-4, R.G. LEE THROUGH C OF C 



*THE CBI:*

*209.045 - TRANSPORTATION ASSISTANCE FOR RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL ON CLASS "A" AND "B" RESERVE SERVICE*
 (1) (Definitions) The definitions in this paragraph apply in this instruction. 
"adequate public transportation" means public transportation that is scheduled at appropriate times to permit officers or non-commissioned members to work their allotted schedule and return to their residence within a reasonable time after work and that has the capacity to carry the work force. (transports publics suffisants) 
"worksite" means a building or other place where an officer or non-commissioned member reports for training or duty. (lieu de travail) 
(2) (Travel allowance) An officer or non-commissioned member of the Reserve Force on Class "A" or "B" Reserve Service who performs training or duty may be paid an allowance based on distance traveled, if 
(a) the member has not been moved to their place of training or duty at public expense; and
(b) the member lives a minimum of 16 kilometres from their place of training or duty; and 
(c) transportation cannot be provided from Government sources, or adequate public transportation is not available. 
(3) (Rate of allowance) If an allowance based on distance travelled is authorized, an officer or non-commissioned member is entitled, for each trip between the Reserve Service worksite and the member's residence, to an allowance based on distance travelled at the rate established under paragraph (3) of CBI 209.25 (Use of Private Motor Car, Motorcycle or Airplane for Temporary Duty Travel) as though the member had travelled by private motor car, for the direct road distance in excess of 16 kilometres, one way. 

(effective 27 February 2003) Amendment 2



*THE POLICY THAT WAS RESCINDED:*

Unclassified "7209-013 (DCBA)"
"NDHQ OTTAWA//DCBA//"
"AIG 1764//ADMIN/COMPT//
AIG 1840//ADMIN/COMPT//
AIG 1876//ADMIN/COMPT//
AIG 13535//ADMIN/COMPT//
INFO 1 CAD HQ WINNIPEG
CFRETS HQ BORDEN//G1//
LFDTS HQ KINGSTON//G1//
MARLANTHQ HALIFAX
MARPACHQ ESQUIMALT
LFCA TORONTO//COMPT/G1 SVCS//
LFWA EDMONTON//COMPT/G1/COMP AND BENEFITS//
LFAAHQ HALIFAX//COMPT/G1 SVCS//
QG SQFT MONTREAL//COMPT/G1 SOU//"
"RHQ AFSOUTH CALO NAPLES IT"
DCBA 3-4 02/03 251611 Mar 03
SUBJ:TRANSPORTATION ASSISTANCE TO WORK PLACE FOR CLASS B RESERVISTS 
REFS:A. CBI 209.045
B. TB TRAVEL DIRECTIVE EFFECTIVE 1 OCT 02
C. TB TRAVEL DIRECTION EFFECTIVE 1993
D. CCRA REGULATIONS
1. THE INTRODUCTION OF THE NEW TREASURY BOARD REGS HAS GENERATED A REVIEW OF ALL POLICIES RELATED TO TRAVEL. WITH A VIEW TO HARMONIZE DND TRAVEL BENEFITS AND COMPENSATION WITH THE REST OF THE PUBLIC SERVICE REF A WAS ANALYZED IAW THE DIRECTION AT REFS B,C AND D
2. AS A GENERAL RULE, ALL EMPLOYEES INCLUDING CF MEMBERS ARE EXPECTED TO PRESENT THEMSELVES TO THEIR WORKPLACE ON THEIR OWN TIME AND AT THEIR OWN EXPENSE. THIS IS CORROBORATED BY CCRA POLICY WHICH DENIES A SPECIFIC DEDUCTION FOR SUCH TN RELATED EXPENSES AND INCORPORATES THEM INTO THE PERSONAL DEDUCTION LIMIT ON THE INCOME TAX FORM
3. ACCORDINGLY, EFFECTIVE 1 MAY 03 MBRS ON CLASS B SVC FOR 30 OR MORE DAYS ARE NO LONGER ENTITLED TO TRANSPORTATION ASSISTANCE. HOWEVER MBRS PERFORMING CLASS B SVC AT LOCATIONS OTHER THAN THEIR HOME UNITS AND WHO VOLUNTARILY CONTINUE TO SERVE WITH THEIR HOME UNITS (EVENINGS) MAY STILL BE ELIGIBLE FOR TRANSPORTATION ASSISTANCE UNDER THE PARAMETERS OF REF A AT THE DISCRETION OF THE CO
4. CLASS C MBRS ARE NOT ENTITLED TO RTA IAW REF A


----------



## dapaterson (16 Nov 2007)

If you served on class B from March 2003 onwards and were not permitted to claim TAA for your class B employment you are eligible to claim it retroactively.  That's the upshot of the CANFORGEN.


----------



## geo (17 Nov 2007)

well... this is "big"

Currently have several grievances for people who were given the long slow screw......
declined TA, were offered Q & told they could claim TD.... only to have TD declined at the end AND being told that they had waived their rights by accepting Qs

Been waiting for this change ...


----------



## medaid (17 Nov 2007)

This is nice. Will be retro claiming all of my TD for when I was Class B...


----------



## turretmonster (17 Nov 2007)

Would that include B(A)'s as I remember very clearly being lectured about how TAA was not for full time P Res regardless... I even saved that little snit gram.

TM


----------



## Haggis (17 Nov 2007)

turretmonster said:
			
		

> Would that include B(A)'s as I remember very clearly being lectured about how TAA was not for full time P Res regardless... I even saved that little snit gram.



Yes it does.  I have an e-mail; from DCBA stating exactly this as I had greived this last fall.  FYI it's almost a year to the day that I submitted my first memo regarding being illegitimately denied TAA.

Happy Haggis is gonna have a wee bit o' dram to celebrate... right after I get my retro cheque.


----------



## turretmonster (17 Nov 2007)

Haggis, great news for you!!  A good bottle of 18 yr Highland Park is in order.

How meaaany wee pennnies per km after 16 is the rate at now and are the back claims based on old low rate or whatever the new rate is???  

Many thanks

TM


----------



## dapaterson (17 Nov 2007)

The rates paid will be those in force at the time. - I'd suggest looking at the Treasury Board website for historical rates - http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/cad-datq-menu_e.asp


----------



## Haggis (17 Nov 2007)

turretmonster said:
			
		

> How meaaany wee pennnies per km after 16 is the rate at now and are the back claims based on old low rate or whatever the new rate is???



*dapaterson* is right: the member is required to do the math for each period in which retro TAA is being claimed as the rates are adjusted semi-annually to annually.

Rates as of 01 Oct 07 can be found here

The total entitlement will be calculated by multiplying the the days you are claiming X eligible kilometers per day X kilometric rate in effect on the date of the journey.


----------



## geo (18 Nov 2007)

Score one for the little guy!

Yippie!


----------



## Haggis (18 Nov 2007)

It gets better.  If, by virtue of this CANFORGEN, you are entitled to retro TAA, you will also be entitled to continue to receive TAA until the end of your current Class B contract.

Employing units that had not factored this entitlement into thier Class B budgets will have some mathematical legerdemain to do.

The possible downside to this is that employing units may further restrict future employment opportunities to local applicants within 16 km of the workplace in order to save money.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Nov 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The possible downside to this is that employing units may further restrict future employment opportunities to local applicants within 16 km of the workplace in order to save money.



Like everything else, theres always a down side...careful what you wish for


----------



## Haggis (18 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Like everything else, theres always a down side...careful what you wish for



True but, in the NCR at least, the avalaible pool of Reservists to work Class B is very, very shallow right now.  There are positions posted every two weeks that are reposted again and again as they are chronically "no-filled". Units have little choice than to pay for out-of-towners if they want to hire Reservists.


----------



## turretmonster (19 Nov 2007)

Can anyone PM a link to ref B?
Ack to low gene pool here as well Haggis.
Thanks
TM


----------



## dapaterson (19 Nov 2007)

Ref B I believe was a response to a redress.  I'd suggest looking at the Grievance Authority web page for any related grievances.


----------



## Haggis (19 Nov 2007)

turretmonster said:
			
		

> Can anyone PM a link to ref B?
> Ack to low gene pool here as well Haggis.
> Thanks
> TM



Ref B is publicly available on the CF Grievance Board web site.  Search for ID: FIN-1412-7543


----------



## Staff Weenie (19 Nov 2007)

Sadly, I was brought to the NCR in 2000 via Cost Move, so it looks like it doesn't help me.....

Plus - it would be interesting to see what is defined as adequate public transportation....I live approximately 24 Km out from NDMC. There's a bus use potential for me - if I want to transfer a few times and take about 45 - 60 min each way.

I think I'll be saving my anger for the grievances when they kill PLD in Ottawa in the near future...


----------



## Haggis (19 Nov 2007)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> ....I live approximately 24 Km out from NDMC. There's a bus use potential for me - if I want to transfer a few times and take about 45 - 60 min each way.



You could claim 16 km/day at low rate.  About $48/month.  Enough for monthly beer and pizza.


----------



## NavComm (19 Nov 2007)

Someone asked me the following question and I think the answer is just the driver, but I don't get travel assistance so I'm no expert on it...If more than one member travels on Class A more than 16 km to their reserve unit (ie: carpools) do they all claim TD it or just the driver?


----------



## geo (19 Nov 2007)

From a discussion with one of our fin types, this will benefit people on class B who are on callout more than 30 days.
Back in 2003 there was a policy decision to the effect that you could not receive Travel assistance beyond 30 days,... 

People on class A weren't affected - they are not affected by this decision.


----------



## Haggis (19 Nov 2007)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Someone asked me the following question and I think the answer is just the driver, but I don't get travel assistance so I'm no expert on it...If more than one member travels on Class A more than 16 km to their reserve unit (ie: carpools) do they all claim TD it or just the driver?



Ethically and legally only the driver is incurring costs to travel to training (fuel, vehicle wear & tear etc.).  Therfore only the driver would be entitled to claim TAA.



			
				geo said:
			
		

> Back in 2003 there was a policy decision to the effect that you could not receive Travel assistance beyond 30 days,...



Yep!  It was a DCBA policy change.   The CDS Decision Letter quoted above clearly describes the reasoning behind this.  Not well thought out IMO. 

The wording in the first line of the CANFORGEN 





> will continue to be entitled to the benefit *until a new policy is promulgated*


 makes me suspect that once a new policy is enacted, Class B Reservists could, once again, lose this entitlement.


----------



## NavComm (20 Nov 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Ethically and legally only the driver is incurring costs to travel to training (fuel, vehicle wear & tear etc.).  Therfore only the driver would be entitled to claim TAA.



Thank you  That's exactly what I said, but the carpooler seemed to think I was out to lunch on that one.


----------



## Future Pensioner (20 Nov 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Ethically and legally only the driver is incurring costs to travel to training (fuel, vehicle wear & tear etc.).  Therfore only the driver would be entitled to claim TAA.
> 
> Not sure if I agree with you on this one Haggis.  I do not see anywhere in the policy that states an individual actually has to "drive" the distance in order to claim it - it merely says "travel" the distance.  I can think of a few arrangements where someone could "travel" the distance and not "drive" their car - i.e. car pooling, riding a bike. So in so far as the "legally" portion of your reply is concerned is there something that you have seen that states this?
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (20 Nov 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Ethically and legally only the driver is
> Yep!  It was a DCBA policy change.   The CDS Decision Letter quoted above clearly describes the reasoning behind this.  Not well thought out IMO.
> 
> The wording in the first line of the CANFORGEN  makes me suspect that once a new policy is enacted, Class B Reservists could, once again, lose this entitlement.



From what I was told by our fin staff.... you can bet money on that!
Modification to the policy has been written though not promulgated... yet


----------



## exgunnertdo (20 Nov 2007)

WRT carpooling - as a reservist in a small rural unit, we had lots of our members claim TAA, and many carpooled.

You are entitled to the allowance if you travel the distance.  It's an allowance, not a re-imbursement.  If you are not driving, you could be paying the driver per ride, filling his/her tank up every so often, paying for parking, taking turns driving or otherwise compensating the actual driver.  The allowance is for kms travelled - how you use that allowance to get to and from work is up to you.  No one has to prove the expenditure of the money, but you are signing a claim saying that you, in fact, travelled the kms.  For example, if you work a parade night, and then stay over at a friend's house, then work the next day at the armouries, you are only entitled to claim one round trip total, not two round trips for the two times signing in.

What is not ethical - is to bum a ride of buddy week after week and never compensate him/her for the expenses of operating a car.


----------



## Haggis (20 Nov 2007)

Future Pensioner said:
			
		

> Not sure if I agree with you on this one Haggis.  I do not see anywhere in the policy that states an individual actually has to "drive" the distance in order to claim it - it merely says "travel" the distance.  I can think of a few arrangements where someone could "travel" the distance and not "drive" their car - i.e. car pooling, riding a bike.



OK, let's say one of your soldiers owns a big a$$ van.  On a training night, he drives in with six other soldiers from 100 km out.  Therefore he's entitled to claim 168 km of TAA at $0.15/km, or $25.20 per training session.  Now, knowing that this entitlement comes out of your unit budget, would you, as a responsible leader, allow the other six soldiers, who have not incurred any costs, to claim this as well?  That's enough to pay one Warrant Officer or junior Captain to *train* for a day.



> So in so far as the "legally" portion of your reply is concerned is there something that you have seen that states this?


No, but in my interpretation of NDA 117 (f), it certainly fits the description of an "act of a fraudulent nature not particularly specified in sections 73 to 128".




			
				exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> You are entitled to the allowance if you travel the distance.  It's an allowance, not a re-imbursement.



CBI 209.045 states that this allowance _may_ be authorized. it is not automatic.  It also _infers_ that the allowance is to compensate the driver.  It's nice that your unit can afford to grant this allowance to all your carpoolers. 



> So to NavComm:  I would seek clarification from the BOR/ADM types on this before saying that it would not apply -and be prepared to discuss it and have them show you specifically where it says that an individual who car pools would *not be entitled to it.*


*

Maybe one of our local JAGs would like to comment??


*


----------



## Northern Ranger (20 Nov 2007)

Does this still not only apply to those areas that do not have public transport, i.e.   Winnipeg, if you live in Winnipeg it has public transport, so since its you could take it you get no TA.  However if you lived in Gimil MB and your unit is in Wpg you can get TA on days that you Parade as Class A.  That was my read into the refs and stuff.


----------



## FINNCO (21 Nov 2007)

Does anyone know how Transportation Assistance affects Attach Posting personnel? For example, we have members who are going to school and residing in a different town, and parading with another unit. Are they entitled to it, and if so from where to where?

Also, I believe I've seen and heard a max entitlement of 80 km. Anybody know the reference that stipulates that?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2007)

CBI 209.045 - TRANSPORTATION ASSISTANCE FOR RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL ON CLASS "A" AND "B" RESERVE SERVICE 
(1) (Definitions) The definitions in this paragraph apply in this instruction. 
1.	"adequate public transportation" means public transportation that is scheduled at appropriate times to permit officers or non-commissioned members to work their allotted schedule and return to their residence within a reasonable time after work and that has the capacity to carry the work force. (transports publics suffisants) 
2.	"worksite" means a building or other place where an officer or non-commissioned member reports for training or duty. (lieu de travail) 
(2) (Travel allowance) An officer or non-commissioned member of the Reserve Force on Class "A" or "B" Reserve Service who performs training or duty may be paid an allowance based on distance traveled, if 
1.	(a) the member has not been moved to their place of training or duty at public expense; and
1.	(b) the member lives a minimum of 16 kilometres from their place of training or duty; and 
1.	(c) transportation cannot be provided from Government sources, or adequate public transportation is not available. 
(3) (Rate of allowance) If an allowance based on distance travelled is authorized, an officer or non-commissioned member is entitled, for each trip between the Reserve Service worksite and the member's residence, to an allowance based on distance travelled at the rate established under paragraph (3) of CBI 209.25 (Use of Private Motor Car, Motorcycle or Airplane for Temporary Duty Travel) as though the member had travelled by private motor car, for the direct road distance in excess of 16 kilometres, one way. 
(effective 27 February 2003) 
Amendment 2




There you are in "Black and White".


----------



## geo (21 Nov 2007)

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> Does this still not only apply to those areas that do not have public transport, i.e.   Winnipeg, if you live in Winnipeg it has public transport, so since its you could take it you get no TA.  However if you lived in Gimil MB and your unit is in Wpg you can get TA on days that you Parade as Class A.  That was my read into the refs and stuff.


TA applies to people who have to travel more than 16Km to report into work
If there is a reliable public transit system that has a schedule that conveniently delivers an individual to his workplace on time & in a reasonnable time, then there is no entitlelemtn to TA.

Gimli MB... yes


----------



## FINNCO (21 Nov 2007)

You don't know how many times I read that CBI over and over, although I was unsure of Attach Posting since there is no ref in that regards anywhere. Therefore, from your "Black and White" answer, I can assume that his worksite his the unit he is attached to, and his residence is now where he lives while studying.

There is no max entitlement mention in the CBI, where did the max 80 km came from? Was that from way back and some clerks still believe it to be true?


----------



## geo (21 Nov 2007)

80km "rule" is something that would have been established on a regional level.

I had a sapper who lived in Quebec City and still commuted into Montreal for weekend (and some weeknight) training.

80Km is a reasonnable distance to travel.

Note that, though there is that 80Km "rule", you can request permission to bump past it .... if the needs of the service warrant it, you will get it.


----------



## FINNCO (21 Nov 2007)

Can Unit CO approve above and beyond the 80 km, or does it have to go to DCBA? Which brings me to another question that I forgot to ask, are members suppose to have some sort of authority on enrolment for entitlement to receive TAA? I was told that if they move farther then the address on enrolment they are no longer entitled to TAA.


----------



## geo (21 Nov 2007)

Not DCBA level....
Believe that deicision is at a formation or area level... check with the Controller.

WRT moving after enrollment and losing your entitlement.... I call BS on that one.
It's not like someone will sell his house, to move xx KMs in order to screw the CF out of a couple of $$s


----------



## Haggis (21 Nov 2007)

FINNCO said:
			
		

> Can Unit CO approve above and beyond the 80 km, or does it have to go to DCBA?



As stated above, there is no 80 km "rule".  However a CO can approve any reasonable commute as long as s/he sees it as being in the best interests of the unit, is willing to pay the allowance and will get a fair return on investment from the member parading regularly.

Remember, this is an allowance which _may_ be granted by a CO.  It is not automatic and there is no guarantee that it will be granted.


----------



## exgunnertdo (18 Dec 2007)

Now that this Canforgen has been out for a while - has anyone successfully completed their claim?  How does one go about it, especially if one no longer works for the same unit (or component for that matter) that they did during the period in question?  Do you submit it to your current pay office?  Same form, I assume, as being used for current claims?


----------



## Haggis (18 Dec 2007)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Now that this Canforgen has been out for a while - has anyone successfully completed their claim?  How does one go about it, especially if one no longer works for the same unit (or component for that matter) that they did during the period in question?  Do you submit it to your current pay office?  Same form, I assume, as being used for current claims?



Done and done.  Haven't seen the cash yet, but  expect it early in the new year.

What I did was submit a CF 52, with a supporting spreadsheet detailing the monthly mileage, rate and amounts claimed, covering all enttilted service from May 04 to Dec 05.  Then I submitted individual claims IAW unit SOPs for each month from Jan 06 onwards.  Why?  Because RPSR can go back two years.  Anything older has to be processed differently.

Needless to say, my director almost had an aneurysm when I submitted the covering memo for 45 months of retro TAA.


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2007)

.... meaning that, there should be a regulation coming down the pipes in the new year that will..... shut the door to this allowance


----------



## Haggis (19 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> .... meaning that, there should be a regulation coming down the pipes in the new year that will..... shut the door to this allowance



Say what!!!?

Care to clarify your train of thought, Geo, you GRINCH!!!


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2007)

Heh...
Well, 

1 - regs aren't entitled to it, they get their housing allowance.
2 - reservists had it and it was taken away.  It was only given back, reluctantly, after the CDS had to weigh in on it, mainlybased on a decision that had more to do with the way it was taken away in the 1st place.

I can visualize some financial minion in his cellar dungeon working his spells, drafting & refining a new Reulation that will make the TAA unatainable by anyone....

It's a bit like how individuals who got TAA and suddenly get a temp assignment to another location.  You had to travel more than your usual travel to work to be entitled to TAA for the duration of the temp assignment.... someone is gonna mess with your xmass my friend.  I have no doubt.


----------



## exgunnertdo (19 Dec 2007)

Reindeer Meatloaf - are you still employed with the same organization?  I'm doing this research for my hubby (he sucks at pers admin).  He was Cl B(A), receiving TAA when the restriction came in, then did a CT in 05.  This is somewhat complicated for him!


----------



## Haggis (19 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> 1 - regs aren't entitled to it, they get their housing allowance.


They get CA, SCA or a cost move instead.



> 2 - reservists had it and it was taken away.



And there was no plan to replace it with a benefit or allowance that was fair or equitable to what the Reg F was getting.  In most cases Reservists were treated as "civilian employees" or "temp help"  by this policy and as a result, are categoricaly denied cost moves and are expected to relocate to their place of employment at thier own expense.  Compared to the Reg F, is that fair in the light of "Total Force"?



> I can visualize some financial minion in his cellar dungeon working his spells, drafting & refining a new Regulation that will make the TAA unatainable by anyone....



I think that if that were the case, the regulation would have been drafted already to reinforce the DCBA decision from 2003.



			
				exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Reindeer Meatloaf - are you still employed with the same organization?  I'm doing this research for my hubby (he sucks at pers admin).  He was Cl B(A), receiving TAA when the restriction came in, then did a CT in 05.  This is somewhat complicated for him!



Ys, I am.

WRT your hubby, if he was entitled to TAA prior to the DCBA decision in 2003 and his Cl B(A) TOS have not changed since, then the entitlement should be retroactive up to the date of his CT in 2005.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2008)

A little update for those people who intend to claim travel assistance.



> DCBA 3 001/08
> SIC WAF
> SUBJ: TRANSPORTATION ASSISTANCE FOR RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL
> BILINGUAL MESSAGE/MESSAGE BILINGUE
> ...


----------



## exgunnertdo (14 Jan 2008)

Anyone actually found the form ref'd in the previous post?  I've looked, and I don't see it on the DCBA site.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (14 Jan 2008)

Intranet site form is here:  http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/download_e.asp?docid=161&sidesection=2&sidecat=7


----------



## exgunnertdo (14 Jan 2008)

Thanks!  And I swear it wasn't there when I posted my question.  Maybe some weird DWAN cache-ing thing?  I was checking the DCBA site from the link I have in my Internet Explorer Favourites.  As soon as I clicked on your link though, the link to the form was right there.  

Weird...


----------



## Haggis (14 Jan 2008)

Aerobicrunner said:
			
		

> Intranet site form is here:  http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/download_e.asp?docid=161&sidesection=2&sidecat=7



Hmmm.  Dissimilar from the old forms in that there is no space for a fin code or approving signature(s) IAW the FAA.  Is this intended to be attached to a CF52 maybe?


----------



## Aerobicrunner (14 Jan 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Dissimilar from the old forms in that there is no space for a fin code or approving signature(s) IAW the FAA.  Is this intended to be attached to a CF52 maybe?


You are correct...a CF 52 must accompany the forms.  

Thought it might be useful to share the administrative instructions being undertaken by our command to claim for TAA. Some items have been omitted or changed to remove pers names and organizations.


1.            This HQ will implement CANFORGEN 168/07 in five phases:

Phase 1:  the ORs will initiate current Class B and B/A eligible pers on TAA beginning 1 Dec 07.

Phase 2:  the ORs will calculate Class B and B/A pers during the period 1 Apr 07 to 30 Nov 07.

Phase 3:  the ORs will calculate Class B and B/A pers during the period 1 Apr 06 to 31 Mar 07.

Phase 4:  the ORs will identify calculate Class B and B/A pers during the period 25 Mar 03 to 31 Mar 06.

Phase 5:  each unit to identify pers who have released and who are entitled to TAA allowance; info to be forwarded to HQ.


2.            Fin Code:  TAA will be paid by the HQ

a.            Cost Ctr – 

b.            Fund: 

c.            GL: 

d.            GRC/IO: TBD – See Below

e.            Note: the IOs will change in FY 08/09.   MTF

3.            Phase 1 will proceed in the following manner:

a.            Class A pers - status quo;

b.            ORs will provide a listing of all eligible pers to HQ;

c.            Class B and Class B/A mbrs are to calculate distance from residence to work place by providing a printout of their distances from this internet website: http://mytelus.com/maps/   Note: use "Shortest" route directions;

d.            Class B and Class B/A pers are to submit their Request for Transportation Assistance form to their CO (through Adjt) requesting permission of TAA.  If the CO finds that transportation cannot be provided from government sources or if adequate public transportation is not aval, the mbr can be auth TAA.  A copy of the internet distance print out is required to start the file;

e.            Once the CO has auth TAA for the mbr, the signed form is to be handed in to their applicable OR;

f.             Eligible TAA mbrs will continue to fill out the Request for Transportation Assistance form for each month;

g.            ORs will conduct an audit of each request to verify leave, TD, and annuity breaks.  Eff 1 Oct 07 TAA will be calculated at the rate of 15.0: http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/cad-datq-a_e.asp; and

h.            ORs will not proceed to the next phase until all eligible personnel have been processed and confirmation is given; 

4.            Phase 2:

a.            Class A pers – status quo;

b.            ORs will provide a listing of all eligible pers to HQ;

c.            ORs staff will provide their respective units a listing of all eligible pers for the FY;

d.            Eligible TAA mbrs will submit one Request for Transportation Assistance form per person per month indicating to the best of their knowledge the days the mbr has traveled to/from their work place.  ORs staff will assist by providing pers detailed info on TD, leave dates, and annuity breaks; and

e.            TAA will be calculated using the below rates:

2007

1 Feb 12.5 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2007/02/cad-datq-a_e.asp

1 Apr 12.5 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2007/04/cad-datq-a_e.asp

1 Jul 154.0 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2007/07/cad-datq-a_e.asp

1 Oct 15.0 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/cad-datq-a_e.asp


5.            Phase 3:

a.            Same as Phase 2.

b.            TAA will be calculated using the below rate:

2006

1 Sep 14.5 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2006/09/cad-datq-a_e.asp


6.            Phase 4:

a.            Same as Phase 2.

b.            TAA will be calculated using the below rate:

2003

1 Jan 11.5 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2003/01/trkr-tkdvjan03_e.asp

1 Apr 11.5 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2003/04/trkr-tkdv_e.asp


2004

1 Apr 10.5 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2004/04/trkr-tkdv_e.asp

1 Jul 12.0 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2004/07/trkr-tkdv_e.asp



2005

1 Apr 11.5 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2005/04/trkr-tkdv_e.asp

1 Oct 16.5 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2005/10/trkr-tkdv_e.asp

5 Dec 13.0 - http://publiservice.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/archives/2005/12/cad-datq-a_e.asp



7.            Phase 5: 

a.            ORs staff will assist each unit to identify pers who have released and who are entitled to TAA allowance, all efforts will be made to extract reqr info for completion of forms; and

b.            info to be forwarded to HQ.  


8.            Important Notes:

a.            ORs will not proceed to the next phase until given direction;

b.            It is mandatory to submit an internet calculation for your distances.  For HQ personnel you may have to input just postal codes IOT calculate the distance to the HQ properly;

c.            Maximum distance one-way is 200km.  http://airforce.mil.ca/AFR_RFA/AdminPolicy/Docs/DCBA3-3_001-00_TAA_b.doc;

d.            Pers requesting TAA are not entitled if they were away from their place of employment, i.e. tasks, TD, leave, annuitant leave.  Therefore, if you did not travel to the unit, you are not entitled to TAA;

e.            Pers who were moved to their place of duty, upon acceptance of Class B employment, at public expense are not entitled to TAA;

f.             Adequate public transportation' is defined as transport that:

(1) does not require the member to leave home before 0645 hrs to be at work on time; and

(2) can get the member to work within 20 minutes of their normal start time; and

(3) with a normal dismiss time, allows the member to return home before 1730 hrs; and

(4) does not require waiting at any point on the route for more than 20 minutes; and

(5) does not require the member to walk more than 1.6 km at any point on their journey to or from work; and

(6) normally has sufficient capacity at the member's regular commuting time; and 

g.            This is a taxable allowance.


----------



## photomontage (16 Jan 2008)

Good day all:

I was entitled to transport allowance then it was rescinded in 2003.  I resided approx. 96 kms from my employment and was given an allowance for about a year (2002-2003).  I have since released. How does a former reserve class B officer go about getting this allowance awarded retroactive for my travel to and from duty from rescind date to release date? It could be a nice chunk of change.

Appreciate the help.

Monty


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2008)

Maybe go talk to your former unit's OR?


----------



## geo (17 Jan 2008)

photomontage said:
			
		

> Good day all:
> 
> I was entitled to transport allowance then it was rescinded in 2003.  I resided approx. 96 kms from my employment and was given an allowance for about a year (2002-2003).  I have since released. How does a former reserve class B officer go about getting this allowance awarded retroactive for my travel to and from duty from rescind date to release date? It could be a nice chunk of change.
> 
> ...



While a serving officer in your situation is entitled, without a doubt, to the reinstatement of Transportation assistance, I am uncertain how "the system" will deal with your situation.  I have serious doubts that there is any provision for former members to get some cash.

Things like this happened when 
reservists suddenly became eligible for a Retirement gratuity.... those who got out before it was authorized were SOL
reservists suddenly became eligible for a Pension plan.... those who got out before it was authorized were SOL - though, when it was announced but delayed an additional year, the CDS directed that all releasing reservists would be transfered to the Supplementary reserve - in order to protect their entitlement....

In this case, I don't think your entitlement was protected.... and I am not sure it should be.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> In this case, I don't think your entitlement was protected.... and I am not sure it should be.



...and I would argue that if they retro something than, yes, by all means he/she should be entitled. The usual reason they retro something is because "someone" has realized it should have been paid from a certain time onwards.
I fail to see how what a person does now should influence what 'someone' had decided those serving in that time period should have had.


----------



## photomontage (17 Jan 2008)

Friends:
I doubt very much that the 2003 cancellation would be reinstated if someone hadn't filed a grievance.  The questions that arise WRT retroactive claims for ex-mil pers claiming the transportation allowance: DND must first answer the question as to why I would not be entitled while employed. in fact, 
I was entitled, was given it for a year and a half, lost it via CBI, then it was reinstated and it is retroactive according to the latest order and the rescind of the 2003 CBI.
I think that I am entitled to a retroactive award of every penny of transport allowance that I was entitled to while so employed. 
This is smelling like a grievable issue to me. The 96 kms at 13-15 cents a km x 220 days over three years equates to $13+ a trip x 2 per day.
That, my friends is a chunk of change worth fighting for.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2008)

photomontage said:
			
		

> I think that I am entitled to a retroactive award of every penny of transport allowance that I was entitled to while so employed.
> This is smelling like a grievable issue to me. The 96 kms at 13-15 cents a km x 220 days over three years equates to $13+ a *trip x 2 per day*.
> That, my friends is a chunk of change worth fighting for.



I'm seeing a lot of X2 per days. I'm sure that the CANFORGEN specificly states *one way*, not both.

_Edited to insert:

And, with a re-read I see where I came up with the one way part. Must be a distance greater than 16km one way apparently. My bad._

I'm also interpreting it as the kms above the first 16km are re-imburseable, and that those first 16km would be at your own expense just as they are for pers who live within that 16km radius.

Geo ... dude ... I don't get any housing allowance -- and they still don't pay my transportation costs. 

For those who intend to grieve when their PLD disappears or shrinks -- don't bother, that's already covered too because there's a whole lot of us RegF people who don't get PLD or TAA, nor do we have ANY form of public transport available. There ain't no busses/subways etc in this location.


----------



## Haggis (17 Jan 2008)

photomontage said:
			
		

> I doubt very much that the 2003 cancellation would be reinstated if someone hadn't filed a grievance.


FYI I am one who grieved it.



> The questions that arise WRT retroactive claims for ex-mil pers claiming the transportation allowance: DND must first answer the question as to why I would not be entitled while employed. in fact,
> I was entitled, was given it for a year and a half, lost it via CBI, then it was reinstated and it is retroactive according to the latest order and the rescind of the 2003 CBI.
> I think that I am entitled to a retroactive award of every penny of transport allowance that I was entitled to while so employed.
> This is smelling like a grievable issue to me. The 96 kms at 13-15 cents a km x 220 days over three years equates to $13+ a trip x 2 per day.
> That, my friends is a chunk of change worth fighting for.


You will likely have to prove each day of entitilement from the date of cancellation to the date of release, subtracting weekends, TD, leave and sick days.

To start the ball rolling, as NFLD Sapper said, talk to your last/closest Reserve OR.



> I'm seeing a lot of X2 per days. I'm sure that the CANFORGEN specificly states one way, not both.


Vern, you can claim both ways (round trip).  The first 16 km of each leg are deducutble so if you commute 100 km round trip daily, you only claim
68 km/day at low rate.  Distance is also calculated by the shortest, most direct route which may or may not be the one you prefer, time wise. (and may not pass a Timmies).


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> ...
> Vern, you can claim both ways (round trip).  The first 16 km of each leg are deducutble so if you commute 100 km round trip daily, you only claim
> 68 km/day at low rate.  Distance is also calculated by the shortest, most direct route which may or may not be the one you prefer, time wise. (and may not pass a Timmies).



Yep, I edited my post down below as you typed this up.  :-*


----------



## geo (18 Jan 2008)

Heh.... and I live exactly 17 Km from the Base......  
Oh well - didn't get it before, and I don't get it now - no reason I should get it in the future I guess


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh.... and I live exactly 17 Km from the Base......
> Oh well - didn't get it before, and I don't get it now - no reason I should get it in the future I guess



No worries Geo, I cast a magic spell on the drafter of the CANFORGEN -- just to ensure that the mileage area given by them, was one less than you!!  >


----------



## geo (18 Jan 2008)

I knew it!

Thank you Vern


----------



## sjm (13 Feb 2008)

So far, one person has a "cheque in the mail", which I suppose is better than the other option.  Has anyone actually received any coin.  My boss is waiting for the dam to burst before authorizing my lowly $4800 claim.

I believe the original intent behind the allowance was to compensate Reservists for the vast distances most travel since the Militia is largely a rural phenomenon.  We aren't moved at Government expense to bases, we don't get IR, we don't get PLD (yeah I know it's being taken away, but it probably should never have existed to begin with, I hear that a new benefit is in the works as a blanket replacement for the Regs).

The allowance has always been available for Class A types, I've been claiming it since I've been entitled.  The reinstatement for Class Bs was, in my opinion, done to benefit a thousand or so double-dippers that have meandered over to DND in the NCR over the past few years. I can't blame them since they no longer get PLD in there new Class B jobs.

But still, has anyone actually received a cheque?


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

> We aren't moved at Government expense to bases, we don't get IR, we don't get PLD (yeah I know it's being taken away, but it probably should never have existed to begin with, I hear that a new benefit is in the works as a blanket replacement for the Regs).



Umm.... there are many reservists who have been moved at government expense and are receiving PLD.
WRT IR... Yes - some do get that too... 

But not me!


----------



## Haggis (13 Feb 2008)

sjm said:
			
		

> But still, has anyone actually received a cheque?



I have had two rather large direct deposits of retro TA going back 45 months.  The system works.  Give it time and keep poking it with a stick.


----------



## sjm (13 Feb 2008)

Roger that,

poking...2 3 poking...


----------



## c_canuk (24 Apr 2008)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but I need some advice

I was on a 1 year contract with TD which ended 31 Mar 08. At the end of my contract I vacated my room and turned in my ration card as required since I was no longer on TD at the completion of my contract.

Due to the mutal enjoyment exersize of circular nature, with Comm res HQ being stood down and the Comm res being amalgamated with the rest of the militia my contract extension didn't make it through the meat grinder until mid April.

I was told on the 31st to continue parading as the contract would make it through eventually and would be retroactive. I was signing class a sheets that were stored in my shadow file just in case.

I've been commuting 192 KM a day round trip since the 31st.

A member of the COC where I’m parading where I'm working refuses to approve TAA, though I'm told that’s not his prerogative by other sources.

Up until this point both ORs were completely confident I was getting TAA and I did not question it.

Other than tendering my 30 day notice and seeking employment else where, what are my options?


----------



## geo (24 Apr 2008)

Hmph....

As a reservist on Class A or B, you are entitled to TA for the 192Km (less32Km) distaqnce you travel each day.

Don't quit! - why would you want to do that ?

Submit your request for TA in writing.

If you get the $$$ without an argument - perfect
If you get a written reply denying it to you for such and such a reason.... file a grievance as it is your right to do.

So long as the regs are on your side... THEY will lose.


----------



## exgunnertdo (15 Nov 2008)

Update - My husband applied for retro TAA under this CANFORGEN.  His situation is complex, as he is now Reg F and halfway across the country from his former unit and Bde.  (No longer on the Reserve pay system.)

Submitted the paperwork in March through his current OR, it was sent to the Bde, lost/mishandled for several months.  Finally received the payment yesterday, for nearly 2 years worth of TAA.

(Sorry - old thread, but I wanted to update the progress.)


----------

